# Posting question.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I had intended to post a reply and I then decided not to. This was after I had typed it all out. Now, for whatever reason, I cannot delete that reply. I even tried to use the back button to erase it. I was able to make it disappear, but once I go back to that topic, my reply is still there. 

The only thing that I can think of to do, is to once again delete it all, and then type in another reply. That just seems silly. Why can't we as members have a delete option?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I find after posting I can't delete. If you haven't posted,, I usually backspace, cancel, select all then cut. N run. Lol
Three character minimum. 
Unless it's changed, lol

My three letter character in the past has been three periods ...


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If you are typing a reply and have not posted it yet, just try the "last page" arrow on your browser or just click a link to a different page in the forum. (Like "What's New" "Forums", etc)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Although at the bottom left of my posts I do see: "Report" "Edit" "Delete" options.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just noticed the delete , good catch. Haven't tried it myself yet.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Although at the bottom left of my posts I do see: "Report" "Edit" "Delete" options.


I see Report, and Edit. No Delete option on my screen. 

Oh wait, now it makes an appearance. WTH?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Just remember, the "Delete" button may delete you and keep your post.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you start to write a reply, the message box where you are typing it will periodically save it as a "draft" copy, so if something happens to your connection everything you previously typed won't be lost.

However, when you change you mind and navigate away from the page without posting the reply, the draft still exists, and the software sometimes treats it like a response you just forgot to post, continually popping it up when you view the same thread, as a reminder to post it.

To get rid of it, try this: Click on your old message it to make it "come back to life", then highlight and delete (or backspace) over all of it. The type 5 periods and wait a minute or so until the software re-saves your new message as a Draft. That should take care of the problem.

You might still have a Draft message "waiting" to be posted, but it won't be as annoyingly large and attention-grabbing as it was before.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They just do this to you to mess with your head. Like when they put you in a round room and told you to sit in the corner.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I know enough about computers to get me into trouble, but I don't know nearly enough about them to get me out.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> They just do this to you to mess with your head. Like when they put you in a round room and told you to sit in the corner.


Ah yes........the old "go sit in the corner of a round room" ploy.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I know enough about computers to get me into trouble, but I don't know nearly enough about them to get me out.


The same thing about women


----------

